# Foster Jenny and her 11 meeps of Christmas



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Day one photos have been taken. I've decided trying to take photos of puppies who cannot hear or see you is one of the hardest things to do...unless they're sleeping lol. Here are day one photos:

Meep 1 - Loui (so far the only one named lol) male









Meep 2 - female









Meep 3 - male









Meep 4 - male









Meep 5 - female









Meep 6 - male (born with mum standing)









Meep 7 - female (born breech with no bag/placenta attached)









Meep 8 - male (darkest pup in the bunch)









Meep 9 - male (this guy had a rough go and we thought he was stillborn....amazing what some really hard towel rubbing can do)









...to be continued


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Meep 10 - male (mum was exhausted by this time; had been in labour for almost 8 hours)









Meep 11 - female (came out a little blue, but revived)









There they are! Mom did well at her quick check up and we're hoping to keep her weight up. Right now she will come downstairs to go out, but immediately heads back up to the pups as soon as she can. She's being a very gentle mum and if the pups are half as nice as she is then there are 11 lucky families in 8 weeks.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow!! That's a house full! Major kudos to you!!

They are soooo cute and Jenny seems like such a sweet girl. Already excited for 11 families to meet their new little loves.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

You're a natural at this. I can't wait to see the pups as they mature. They look so big already.

Mom doesn't mind you handling them ?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> You're a natural at this. I can't wait to see the pups as they mature. They look so big already.
> 
> Mom doesn't mind you handling them ?


Mum is an angel. She really wanted me and the other woman from the rescue with her the entire labour...seemed to get comfort from it, and has no issues with me handling any of the pups which is great.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations ! 11 what a crew...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are adorable.


Have you weighed the babies yet?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Mum is an angel. She really wanted me and the other woman from the rescue with her the entire labour...seemed to get comfort from it, and has no issues with me handling any of the pups which is great.


That's so amazing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> They are adorable.
> 
> 
> Have you weighed the babies yet?


Yep. Babies were weighed as soon as they were dry/had umbilical cords done/etc and then again today. They ranged from 440g-490g originally and then today weighed 420g-455g (usual post-birth weight loss). They will be weighed twice a day for at least the first week and because I'm a worrier probably the week after that lol. They all seem to be getting enough milk though since there is no complaining (apart from the usual THIS IS MY NIPPLE OMG WHERE AM I whining haha).


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

SDRRanger said:


> (apart from the usual THIS IS MY NIPPLE OMG WHERE AM I whining haha).


:laugh:

They're adorable little lumps awww. I'm glad everything went well!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

:clap2: They are SOOOOO sweet! Glad mama and the pups are all healthy and happy!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

They are cuties for sure congrats


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I will be stalking this thread as they grow  they are all cute but I'm calling "dibs" on the dark red looking male


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I want them all


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuties! Glad everyone is doing well. Love Meep 3 with his little paw raised.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Lovely looking litter! Congrads, especially to Jenny for her hard labor. The little noises they make are so dear.
I've had a dozen or so Lab litters, all 9+ puppies. Mums were welcoming of help with whelping and had no problems with pups being handled. In several litters, another Labbie gril came into milk and became a second mother to the litter. Extreme tolerance. Hounds also tend to be sweet.
These little bubs look very Lab, and the weight range is in line with what I've had for pedigree Labs . .. my guess is that Dad was a yellow Lab (yellow is recessive, so if the dog wasn't yellow, you'd expect more of a rainbow litter, and if he wasn't short-ish haired you'd expect more fluff).
I predict you'll find everything easy until it comes to picking up poohs at weeks 5 to 8. 11 pups make a lot of mess, and mum gets overwhelmed as they transition to solid food.
All my girls have been super mothers . . . plenty of milk for a big litter. Good at cleaning everything until around 5 weeks. Jenny looks like she'll have no trouble feeding the lot. . . and if she's true to Lab habits, keeping weight on her will be no problem . . . just give her lots of puppy kibble and/or fatty raw bones, eggs, veg, yoghurt, etc. I've had more problems with girls getting fat after whelping than going skinny.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mom is lab coloured/furred, but she definitely isn't lab shaped. Her figure is more thin/lanky and her muzzle is long and narrow, same with her head shape. I'd expect a lab to be more square and boxy overall. She's also smaller than most labs I've seen.

It'll be interesting to see how the pups mature once they start developing their features.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Pups are all doing great and mum is being super  










Hanging out in the crate while I change out the whelping box. The upside down boy is Hunter (#9)


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Puppy pile!! Squeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Eeee, so cute!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Can I just have one of those put on hold for me  KTHANKS


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll take one! LOL I wish, but congrats to Jenny (and you!) are any of the homes already lined up?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

What a beautiful puddle of puppies! -So sweet. Congratulations on a job well done, momma Jenny and to you, as well, kind and generous foster mom! Looking forward to watching the little ones grow.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CrimsonAccent said:


> I'll take one! LOL I wish, but congrats to Jenny (and you!) are any of the homes already lined up?


There has been an influx of applications for the puppies (of course, who doesn't get the urge to adopt when seeing puppies...well, except me haha), but we've told everyone that we're not even going to be looking at anything until they've had some time to grow and develop. 

So far the puppy names are #1 Loui, #2 Holly, #9 Hunter. One of the rescue women (who helped with delivery) fell in love with the caramel coloured boy so she's working on choosing a name for him, and we're letting my friend's son name one of them too (he lives in AB now and is very upset he can't be here to help socialize them...he helped with all the fosters when he was here even the fearful/fear aggressive ones - he'd toss kibble from behind a baby gate while I stood beside him). 

Their ears are already starting to change shape/texture. Yesterday they felt like fat cooked onion pieces and today they're floppier and more like cooked mushrooms lol.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Yep. Babies were weighed as soon as they were dry/had umbilical cords done/etc and then again today. They ranged from 440g-490g originally and then today weighed 420g-455g (usual post-birth weight loss). They will be weighed twice a day for at least the first week and because I'm a worrier probably the week after that lol. They all seem to be getting enough milk though since there is no complaining (apart from the usual THIS IS MY NIPPLE OMG WHERE AM I whining haha).


thats so crazy! Grey was 200 grams at 2 weeks old!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

subbing for pics!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience in the puppy-department, but their muzzles look SUPER short, maybe they're bullys  hahahah!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> I don't have a lot of experience in the puppy-department, but their muzzles look SUPER short, maybe they're bullys  hahahah!


Normal puppy mush face I believe, their muzzles should grow out over the next few weeks.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Rescued said:


> thats so crazy! Grey was 200 grams at 2 weeks old!


That is insane lol...although, these puppies feel REALLY solid and strong. If they grow like I think they're going to, I'm going to have my hands FULL lol. 
Mum and the fur sausages.









Meep #7 (female)









Meep #1 Loui









Meep #9 Hunter <3










All the meepers


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

SO much cute! I can't wait to see them all grown up.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I'll bet you have to replace those collars in a couple weeks! Looks like they're growing great and Jenny looks very happy with motherhood. Such round little tummies and pert tails ;-)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Name Meep #7 ~ Token  
She's so sweet! Ugh, I totally wish!!! My hubby would probably divorce me though  HAHAHAHA
They're so perfect


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh my lord, how precious are these babies. And momma really doesn't look like she just went through an eternity of labor.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Fur sausages lol.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> I'll bet you have to replace those collars in a couple weeks! Looks like they're growing great and Jenny looks very happy with motherhood. Such round little tummies and pert tails ;-)


Already took off Meep 11's collar to replace it with a larger one. Keeping the first yarn collars in envelopes so the owners can see just how little their necks were. Weighed everyone this morning and they are still gaining weight, #8 put on 80g to be the highest weight gain from day 2-3. There are three pups who only put on about 20-30g (most had a 50g average gain) so they're being put in with mum separately a few times today and will be weighed again in the evening.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Omigosh how absolutely cute! Mom looks like a field bred lab. Could possibly have some nice little labbies there


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Can I suggest a name for the red one? Aka, because it means red in Japanese though it's fine if you don't want to use it they're your foster puppies


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Can I suggest a name for the red one? Aka, because it means red in Japanese though it's fine if you don't want to use it they're your foster puppies


One of the other rescue women is trying to figure out a name for him, but I will definitely pass along your suggestion  

And here are some more pics to keep you going until later haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to meet the little meepers yesterday and I can attest to the overwhelming cuteness.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Someone ask for some meeping? I don't usually post video links so let me know if this works

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152647752408095&set=vb.506933094&type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I was fortunate enough to meet the little meepers yesterday and I can attest to the overwhelming cuteness.


JEALOUS!!!  thanks for passing it along I didn't know if the one being named by the lady was him or not


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

SDRRanger said:


> Someone ask for some meeping? I don't usually post video links so let me know if this works
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152647752408095&set=vb.506933094&type=3&theater[/video]


Worked fine . . . yup! That's just the way a litter sounds. Takes me back to many nights sleeping beside the whelping box!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Loui (he holds still better than the others for photos lol)


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

They just get cuter and cuter. Looks like time to start getting them used to having their nails trimmed! It's so easy at this age.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> They just get cuter and cuter. Looks like time to start getting them used to having their nails trimmed! It's so easy at this age.


I've started! It's slow going, but I think I have about 15 nails done so far. I wait until they're milk drunk and do them lol, they don't even move. The yellow yarn female is a screamer (currently belly crawling and screaming around the whelping box lol)...can't even hear me say shush (which doesn't stop me from saying it lol). 

What a bunch of little moaners lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

One week today, they have really changed.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

They kind of look like blonde baby otters! <3


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Those last two pictures . . . OMG, the cute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are to die for!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

dagwall said:


> Normal puppy mush face I believe, their muzzles should grow out over the next few weeks.


Yup, even a Borzoi puppy will look like that... aside from size newborn puppies' breeds are essentially indistinguishable lol


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for the updates.. they sooo cute..


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

They already look so much older. When will they open their eyes?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> They already look so much older. When will they open their eyes?


I think it's usually 10-14 days that they start opening. Some of these guys look like their eyes are separating on the innermost corner (only about the head of a pin width) already and a couple have 'stood' for a moment before rolling over milk drunk lol.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> They kind of look like blonde baby otters! <3


I thought this too lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

And the meepers are now two weeks old. They have grown an insane amount since being a week old and all double their birth weight  Their eyes are opening (some have them almost completely open while others just have a little crack) and they are WALKING around in the whelping box box...some look a little drunk, but Loui (#1) and Holly (#2) actually walk. It's terrifying. 

Hunter saying hello


















Ranger finally got momma to play for a few seconds the other day when everyone had snow zoomies...she's still not 100% sure how she's supposed to play, but 10 seconds of good play is a start! (My brother says she looks like a weird rabbit with boobs lol)





































Hey guys, there is a world outside of this box.


















BF leaves for military training on Wednesday and the meepers will be moving downstairs at that point. Debating on whether moving them to the dining room or the living room to begin. Dining room has the bonus of tiled floors and not needing to move them again, but it is near the back door and with the cold weather coming I think I might put down protection for the wood floor and have them stay in the living room for another week or two...just to give them a little warmer spot until they're holding their own.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  and she does kinda look like a bunny though a weird one >.> those puppies are getting so big


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Just wanted to say I've been following this thread and it's been so neat to watch this all unfold! I think you are doing such an amazing job with these pups and their lovely mama


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

My goodness, the puppies are so stinkin' cute! :3 I'm loving watching them grow!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG they're so cute! I love watching puppies grow.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

They are just getting cuter. I can't wait to see pics of them all playing and running around. Mom kinda looks like a rabbit/kangaroo mix lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Life has been super hectic this week. BF left for military training and won't be back until March (and then only a week and gone again until August), my phone broke and I had to go fork out for a new one, cancelling cable, taking care of meeps....it's nice to sit down for a minute and read DF. 

Pups are doing great. This weekend they are going to start learning to lap formula and are also being moved down to the living room. They wag their tails now, gum each other, and come tottering over to me when I put my arms in the whelping box. Also, the pee....so MUCH pee. All the time. Pee. Pee. Pee. Did I mention the pee? 























































Also, puppy fight club


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Also, puppy fight club


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

lol puppy fight club  they are adorable


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting. They are so sweet at three and four weeks. Hard to pull yourself away from the whelping box. Everyone looks so happy. 

Grid yourself for the next few weeks, when Jenny stops cleaning pooh, gumming turns to biting, and they climb out of the whelping box. Some people talk about how sad they were to let their puppies go. After a litter of 9 or more, I was always very relieved to see the little guys go to their new homes . .. cute as they are.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I've been told that my hard work is about to start with the litter lol. We have created a potty area at the back of their place and kick on wood everyone is at least trying to get back there before letting it flow...so much pee. 

We finally have them all named (in order of appearance into the world): Loui, Holly, Leo, Danny, Rosie, Zach, Maisy, Merlot, Hunter, Bobby, and I believe the last little girl is Amber...but will have to confirm. 

They are learning to lap formula now (most prefer off my fingers, but we have a few stars) and mum is taking more breaks outside away from them. 

Two are three weeks old today and the rest tomorrow.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I lied...last pup is willow.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Tell us the truth. Do you still know which is which? 
If so, congrads! I never succeeded in keeping my color tags straight all the way to six weeks and didn't get to the point where I could tell them apart by behavior until around six weeks.

If you haven't got one yet, see if you can find one of those round puppy feeding bowls (eg. http://www.jefferspet.com/products/stainless-steel-flying-saucer-puppy-feeding-dish ). It will save you heaps of trouble, and the pups look so cute making a big star radiating around the ring (once they get over the swimming in the food stage). With 11, you'll need either a very large bowl (15" minimum) or two bowls.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow I can't even imagine 11 foster pups! That must be chaotic. 

But they are very very cute.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't believe how old they are already, it feels like they born yesterday. It's just amazing how fast they grow up. 

I... Don't think I'd be able to deal with chaoticness of caring for 11 puppies everyday.

So happy I'm to see the puppies grow up, here's to more pictures! And, seeing them grow up even more.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> \



how cute Puppy Yoga. 

they are getting so big


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

They just keep getting cuter.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not even sure how it's possible for them to be so cute!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Awww...so cute!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow so big already! Gosh they are adorable little loaves.


----------

